

Wikirandom - Random articles from Wikipedia - peterpoe
http://www.wikirandom.org

======
aneesh
What's the point?? Wikipedia already has a "Random Page" feature.

~~~
peterpoe
Well, since I shouldn't defend my own site, I won't defend it: Wikirandom is
"basically useless". But I'm going to add random search by category and more
complex – and always basically useless – stuff.

